
Minimizing Code Complexity by Programming Declaratively - douche
http://blog.demofox.org/2016/11/13/minimizing-code-complexity-by-programming-declaratively/
======
andrewmcwatters
This becomes more and more painfully true the larger a codebase becomes,
especially when you're the sole developer working on a personal project trying
to get anywhere.

